# Dent removal



## itchy (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking for cheap do it yourself dent removal techniques , somehow my cruze has a dent in the back trunk, and id like to not have to pay to much to fix it as i dont make that much, anyone know a do it urself method, or a reliable place to get a cheap factory trunk lid? Also does anyone know a reliable place to get a cheap factory wheel? the car both these parts would be on is a 2012 cruze 1lt, the cheapest wheel i can find is this Hubcap Haven: ALY5473 Chevrolet Cruze Wheel Silver Machined #95224533 

not sure if the website is reliable or safe however, but thats also showing what wheel i need.


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

Unless you have years of experience in paintless dent repair i dont recommend doing it yourself. Depending on the size of the dent, it shouldn't cost too much to fix. Here in my town, a dime to nickel size dent is 50-75 and a quarter size dent is 125.

Paintless dent repair done right takes a while to do, even some of the best guys I work with will take 10-15 mins on a dent to make sure it comes out perfect and they've been at it for years. The next thing to consider also is where the dent is located. If you open the trunk and it is behind some of the "bracing" under there, their only option to repair it may be by "glue pulling" it which will cost a little extra, but a good PDR guy can do this just as well as any other way.

If you do attempt to do it yourself, you run the risk of stretching the metal more and possibly breaking the paint which will end up costing way more to fix afterward depending on your local body shop rates; around here, fixing and repainting a decklid should run 350-450. I'd rather go the 75-125 or so route, but again just my opinion.


----------



## itchy (Feb 19, 2012)

probably is by some bracing, seeing as its on the edge of the top of the trunk..i may have to take pics to explain that but ill have a look at it tomorow when the suns out, thanks for the information


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I took my Cruze to Dent Doctors and the dent work turned out perfectly. They did screw up the headliner a little but I doubt they would mess up something easy like a trunk lid.


----------

